# Wat is piranha?



## gok-tay (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello;

Wat is the piranha?

















What is the kind of this fish which I saw on the picture?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Should be in the ID forum, and your pics arent loading for me anyway so I cant really give imo for ya.


----------



## gok-tay (Feb 18, 2005)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Should be in the ID forum, and your pics arent loading for me anyway so I cant really give imo for ya.
> [snapback]898107[/snapback]​


wat is ID ?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

They look like juvenile Redbellied Piranha's (Pygocentrus nattereri) to me...

*_Moved to Piranha ID_*


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

gok-tay said:


> Hello;
> What piranha-species is this?


Hi gok-tay,

The slow-loading pics shows juvenile Redbellies (1-2"): Pygocentrus nattereri.

Regards,


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

I didn't think you can positivly ID them at that size. But who am I to say I just remember reading it in a forum one day :rasp:


----------



## gok-tay (Feb 18, 2005)

Tanks everyone...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice Drift-wood


----------



## gok-tay (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello,
New pictures;
Pygocentrus Nattereri(red belly)









































tanks---tanks---tanks---


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Hello Goktay;

%100 Redbellied Piranha's


----------



## gok-tay (Feb 18, 2005)

*tanks*








forever can red belly piranha....


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)

My fish...










http://www.lombak.cjb.net/mete...............1.JPG


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)

Göktay;

You fish %50 red bellies...

My super red 2inhc


----------



## gok-tay (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello Metehan;

you fish pygocentrus nattereri(red belly)


----------

